# The Peavey Amp Shootout!



## Shannon (Mar 2, 2006)

Allright. I've done lots of researching today on various Peavey tube amps. I've heard great things about all of them, and surprisely, a lot of Peavey dug the solid-state XXL by calling it "the best SS amp on the market." 

Anyway, post up your thoughts on every amp you've tried or owned & participate in the poll. 
How do they compare to one another? 
Also, if you have soundclips, post them!

The ones for this thread are...

Peavey XXX
Peavey ValveKing
Peavey 6505/6505+/5150
Peavey XXL
Peavey JSX

DISCUSS!


----------



## Donnie (Mar 2, 2006)

Damn, thats a tough one. Out of those, I picked the 6505. It seems to have the most character of all the Peavey amps listed.
How come no JSX? That one is definately my fav of all Peaveys.


----------



## eviltoaster (Mar 2, 2006)

right,what's with the jsx


----------



## Shannon (Mar 2, 2006)

Added the JSX.

Please continue.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 2, 2006)

eviltoaster said:


> right,what's with the jsx



I think the JSX is probably the best of all of them, because it comes close to the gain of the XXX, while having a far better clean. I own the ValveKing, and it's kind of a 5150 Lite, but with a better clean tone and more variation because of it's ability to emulate class A tones with the texture knob on the back. I do love the 5150 though, and would always consider picking up a used one off of Ebay. 

The XXX is cool, it's just a bit too rough around the edges in stock form, though all Peaveys (from what I've heard) benefit from both a change in speakers as well as tubes. 

Mine started out with stock tubes and will have JJ's as soon as they come in, and I went with an Avatar 2x12 with V30's, kind of a poor man's Mesa cab.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 2, 2006)

Jeff said:


> The XXX is cool, it's just a bit too rough around the edges in stock form, though all Peaveys (from what I've heard) benefit from both a change in speakers as well as tubes.



That's a comment I came across quite a bit also. Thanks for the review. 

Keep postin' info-goodness, people.


----------



## Donnie (Mar 2, 2006)

Changed my vote to the JSX.  
Anyway, I think with the JSX you get the best of everything. You get a sweet clean channel. The crunch channel is my favorite part. Based on a Peavey Classic 50 with a bit more gain. The lead channel, well.... It's your typical kick ass tight distortion Peavey is known for.


----------



## DSS3 (Mar 2, 2006)

5150. I owned an XXX and a 5150 Mk1.

The XXX is badass... very very cool thrash/lead tone. It's a bit more refined than the 5150, more processed sounding, for sure. The 5150 is way more open, organic, and raw, without getting shrill. I had a problem with the XXX getting shrill at times. I could EQ it to where it would sound great at my level, but it would sound icepicky to the crowd. I never tried it with my new-found favorite V30's, though.

Between the two, however, I found the 5150 nearly useless without an OD infront (I always use an OD infront of amps). It's buzzy, mushy, and can get very very undefined. The XXX was the better of the two without one, I'd say. With one, though, I'd go for the 5150, unless I needed cleans and a 3rd channel. That's why I sold the 5150 for the Rectifier, though. I needed a clean channel, and it was a bit too one trick pony for me.

That said, I really miss both heads, and will be picking up another 5150 this summer, if at all possible. I'll sell guitars and shit if I have to... I'm more of an amp man.


Soundclip of the 5150:

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/songInfo.cfm?bandID=187505&songID=3192316




Also, just for anyone who wants one, Musiciansfriend has the XXX 1x12 60W combo priced at 600 right now.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 2, 2006)

Another thing about the ValveKing; it's made overseas, so their cost is significantly lower. I paid $450 out the door for my head. For the price, I think it's a steal.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 2, 2006)

Jeff, can the ValveKing do super hi-gain METAL tones with a nice thick low end? Some say it can, others say it's more for the hard-rock Marshall worshipper's crowd. Do tell. 

Sound clips would be even better. 
Hell, sound clips of ALL the amps would be killer. 

And guys, USE THE POLL PLEASE!


----------



## DSS3 (Mar 2, 2006)

This song was all XXX:

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/songInfo.cfm?bandID=147856&songID=2668416


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 2, 2006)

I vote for none of the above, Ultra Plus 120w! I voted for the XXX since it's closest though.


----------



## Shikaru (Mar 2, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> This song was all XXX:
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/songInfo.cfm?bandID=147856&songID=2668416


I have been GASing for a XXX, but I'd heard mixed reviews. However, I really like that tone. Any idea what cab he was using DSS3?


----------



## Shannon (Mar 2, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> This song was all XXX:
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/songInfo.cfm?bandID=147856&songID=2668416



Damn! That's you?!?!? That rocks!


----------



## nyck (Mar 2, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Damn! That's you?!?!? That rocks!


Yeah it sounds very nevermore/mesa-ish. I like it.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 2, 2006)

The XXX is indeed an extremely underrated amp. THrow some Ruby EL34BSTR tubes in the power section and some JJ's in the preamp and you're all set. I actually used some lower gain preamp tubes and the amp sounded SO much better that way! If you end up gettin git I'll give you the whole breakdown of what I think is the holy grail setup for a XXX. I ended up selling mine to take the Madison plunge.


----------



## DSS3 (Mar 2, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Damn! That's you?!?!? That rocks!



Hell no, I'm not nearly that talented! LOL! My shit is at http://www.soundclick.com/deadskinslayer36

That's my buddy Zorran, engineered and partly written by James Alexander Boyd, both down in New Zealand.




Shikaru said:


> I have been GASing for a XXX, but I'd heard mixed reviews. However, I really like that tone. Any idea what cab he was using DSS3?



Schecter C-1 Classic with a JB -> Maxon OD808 and NS-2 -> XXX w/ JJ EL34's -> Mesa 4x12 Trad size -> 1 57 slightly off axis.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Mar 2, 2006)

I voted XXX, I LOVE IT! Put some JJ is in that som'bitch and stand back.

The lows will send you running for the hills, the highs are sweet, and the mids cut, but are far from harsh. I NEED to do some clips, so you all can hear...it's so great live. It doesn't do blues well, but you can coax it by dropping the gain a bunch...but this is a metal amp. I like the stock speakers, but when i plugged into my Mesa 212 w/V30's it was a whole new game. The low end wasn't as boomy, and everything seemed to tighten up and compress a bit more (for the better)...so, i'd say a XXX head with a cab with v30's and you'd have a match made in heaven...hands down.


EDIT: The cleans with the JJ's are surprisingly sweet. No fender or Mesa Nomad , but crystal clear, punchy and with a strat it can get pretty damn funky.


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 2, 2006)

I used to own a XXX head and it really was the best tube amp head Ive ever played in my life!!! The tone was amazing! But only if you really cranked it up!!! When I first got it I didnt like it because I thought I would hear it at its best when I had it cranked to 2 and then I turned it up to 5 and the tone I was looking for was there! I loved it!!! The Active EQ is a blessing and can be a curse if you dont label EXACTLY what the settings you like are. The tiniest movement with one knob COMPLETELY changes the tone! But in a good way. Im totally sorry I sold it. I really really regreat selling it. Even more than selling my USA RR1 Jackson and my Les Paul. Shit now Im gassing for one!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 2, 2006)

That clip does sound really nice. It sounds just like my Ultra Plus. You can get those used for $300 or less.... flat out robbery! I'd like to get a XXX sometime as my Ultra Plus looks like it's been through WW3 and shiny new stuff is rad.


----------



## Ancestor (Mar 3, 2006)

What a great thread! I love Peavey amps. They're some of the best amps for playing metal that a person can have. I like the 5150 a LOT, but I'll go with the JSX. It has an integrated noise reduction that works really well, and I don't think I'd even need an outboard EQ. 

My friend has been trying to convince me to get one, but I can't afford it.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 3, 2006)

7StringofAblicK said:


> I voted XXX, I LOVE IT! Put some JJ is in that som'bitch and stand back.
> 
> The lows will send you running for the hills, the highs are sweet, and the mids cut, but are far from harsh. I NEED to do some clips, so you all can hear...it's so great live. It doesn't do blues well, but you can coax it by dropping the gain a bunch...but this is a metal amp. I like the stock speakers, but when i plugged into my Mesa 212 w/V30's it was a whole new game. The low end wasn't as boomy, and everything seemed to tighten up and compress a bit more (for the better)...so, i'd say a XXX head with a cab with v30's and you'd have a match made in heaven...hands down.
> 
> ...


Yep. Another thing I heard was that a change of tubes & speakers (if you own the combo) really unleashes the XXX's potential.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Mar 3, 2006)

i love my 5150 combo i think it sounds great and i have the gain, bass, and mids at 5, treble at 6, volume between 0-1 (cant be too loud), resonance at 6 and presence at 10 and i think it sounds fucking awsome!


----------



## Battle-axe (Mar 3, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Jeff, can the ValveKing do super hi-gain METAL tones with a nice thick low end? Some say it can, others say it's more for the hard-rock Marshall worshipper's crowd. Do tell.
> 
> Sound clips would be even better.



I'd be interested in this too. Those VKs r jst too tempting for the price.


----------



## XEN (Mar 3, 2006)

The XXX is a badass amp. It is one step past the Ultra Plus, and I loved having that one. The "medium" gain channel on the XXX is way hotter than the Ultra Plus yellow channel. It could handle heavy metal rhythm really well, leaving the ultra channel available for just leads, where the Ultra Plus yellow channel to me is much more toned back. I like it either way frankly, but for METAL grind and a decent clean, the XXX is it (with an overdrive, a noise reducer, and a BBE, but I use that combination with EVERY amp).

I really need to hear the JSX lead channel to give a good opinion on it, but after seeing it being used on the Arch Enemy dvd I think it has what it takes. True, the XXL is a great sounding amp. For the money, it does metal really well. My wife actually asked me why I wasn't breaking out my wallet to buy one when I tried it once. She told me she liked it way better than the Diezel VH4-S I had just spent 30 minutes on, since for a tenth of the price it was just as expressive to her ears... to mine too for that matter.

I also love the 5150, but we're talking apples and oranges. The 5150 is loose as hell, but the high end can be a little grating to my ears. My wife actually called the tone of the combo version nasal. I know it might sound funny, but I take my wife's opinions on tone very seriously. She has to put up with my playing so if she thinks the tone is annoying she'll let me know. She also grew up in a family of naturally talented musicians and could pick up any instrument of any kind and play it as if she'd been playing it for years on the first try. I keep asking for her to trade that ability for my ability to learn foreign languages... she won't pony up.

For giggles and shit, here's her top five most and least faves, and she _is_ right (husbands, learn that, they are right!):

Top 5:
Mesa Mark IV (everything else is way down on the list to her)
VHT GP3/2902 combination (I played through it at the Musikmesse and she was sold right away)
Mesa Triaxis/Simul 2:90 combination
Peavey XXX
Peavey XXL

Bottom 5:
Anything Marshall makes except the valvestate amps (she loves Static-X)
5150 (yeah, she just doesn't like it, no matter how much I do)
Line 6 HD147 (I tried it out at the Frankfurt Musikmesse and she HATED it)
Engl (she actually walked out of the music store I was trying the out in - she said the tone was terrible and when she saw the price tag she got pissed off and left)
Diezel VH4 and Herbert (I like them, she hates them - she says that for the price they should not only give you better tone, but they should put out sexually!)


----------



## Jeff (Mar 3, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Jeff, can the ValveKing do super hi-gain METAL tones with a nice thick low end? Some say it can, others say it's more for the hard-rock Marshall worshipper's crowd. Do tell.
> 
> Sound clips would be even better.
> Hell, sound clips of ALL the amps would be killer.
> ...



You're going to have to wait until Wednesday, when I get my cab. Then I'd be happy to record some shiznit for ya. Based upon playing it in the store though, I'd say yes, it'll do hi-gain metal.



DSS3 said:


> This song was all XXX:
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/song...songID=2668416



Good stuff man! I love the tone. The XXX definitely does the gain well.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Mar 3, 2006)

IMO, the only way to go Valve King is with the head and get a cab. The stock speakers in the combo aren't bad...but they won't do metal at high volume. 

Now, with a good cab, that thing will do a good midrangy metal, but it's voicing isn't as brutal as an XXX, 5150, etc. 

The JSX in my opionion is a great amp, but, the OD channels are less aggressive to me. The noise gate doesn't really work like i thought it would...it seems my XXX is just as quiet as the JSX with the noise gate all the way up. The cleans are great, but with good tubes in a XXX you can get good cleans. 

For Metal, i think a XXX owns a JSX...but for more of an 'all you can do in one amp' the JSX is voiced better.


----------



## Drew (Mar 3, 2006)

four_hz_at_140_db said:


> Mesa Mark IV (everything else is way down on the list to her)
> 
> ...
> 
> Diezel VH4 and Herbert (I like them, she hates them - she says that for the price they should not only give you better tone, but they should put out sexually!)



Um, your wife is cool.


----------



## XEN (Mar 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Um, your wife is cool.



She is man. She's been training in boxing, muay thai, and escrima since she was a little girl, she's an expert marksman, even has the German Army award for marksmanship on top of her expert certification in the Army, she loves any music as long as it's played with excellence, she is a total gamer (we've been on WoW ever since it came out, each with our own accounts), she's a budding artist and sculptor, and she's an incredible mother to our 4 month old, oh, and she's full blooded Hawaiian, descendant of the royal priesthood. I am a VERY lucky man. 

Oh yeah, and she loves Peavey amps! hehe


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 3, 2006)

four_hz_at_140_db said:


> The XXX is a badass amp. It is one step past the Ultra Plus, and I loved having that one. The "medium" gain channel on the XXX is way hotter than the Ultra Plus yellow channel. It could handle heavy metal rhythm really well, leaving the ultra channel available for just leads, where the Ultra Plus yellow channel to me is much more toned back.



No way man, I have to disagree there. The orange channel on the Ultra Plus has TONS of gain. It sounds a lot more open and clear than the Ultra channel, but its still heavy as bricks if you set it right. You can also turn the gain up and get a saturated sound like the Ultra channel if you want. The XXX 'medium gain' sounds too close to to the Ultra channel, whereas with the Ultra it has a totally different voice but still has infinite "hotness" at your disposal as well.

Either way its a win win. The XXX/JSX/Ultra plus/etc are all amazing.


----------



## XEN (Mar 3, 2006)

Well, actually you said it the way I meant it , so amen to that!


----------



## noodles (Mar 3, 2006)

I used a XXX in my last band: ABove The Fray.

Listen to Falling on Me. I used the ultra channel for rhythm, and the crunch channel for lead. I plugged into a Marshall 1960AV (V30s) cab, shoved into a sound-proofed corner, with more sound-proofing behind it. I close mic'ed with an SM57, and played my trusty '87 Soloist, with an EMG 81 in the bridge (at the time). The amp was totally stock.

To me, the XXX is all about the crunch channel. Extremely useable, it nails the hot-rodded Marshall sound. The ultra channel sometimes tended to be too much, and overtime, I grew to hate it. Just too solid state sounding to me. The clean channel was horrible. I think the JSX was a big improvement, and I'd love to hear one with 6L6's instead.

The 5150 owns all in terms of rhythm. Without Division's Mesa endorsement, I probably would be playing through one. I actually still want one in my arsenal.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 3, 2006)

noodles said:


> I used a XXX in my last band: ABove The Fray.
> 
> Listen to Falling on Me. I used the ultra channel for rhythm, and the crunch channel for lead. I plugged into a Marshall 1960AV (V30s) cab, shoved into a sound-proofed corner, with more sound-proofing behind it. I close mic'ed with an SM57, and played my trusty '87 Soloist, with an EMG 81 in the bridge (at the time). The amp was totally stock.
> 
> ...



You're endorsed by Mesa? damn! lucky dog. I am burning for one of those new Stilletto 50watt heads. I actually wish my ValveKing was 50w, as I think 100w is still too much for most small clubs.


----------



## angryman (Mar 6, 2006)

I've been using the 5150 mkI for years & love the tone i get, although i'm really interested in trying out an OD pedal up front, i hear it's supposed to thicken the tone out a bit & tighten up the low end a touch, is this true?

If thats the case can someone give me a few tips on which OD to get & the best way to set it up please?


----------



## Jeff (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a Boss DS-1 that I am going to be sending to Keeley for the Seeing Eye mod, which replaces the components with better parts, as well as smoothing out the tone and adding a couple options. It's what Vai uses, basically. 

I will try that with the ValveKing, and I'll definitely post the results.


----------



## angryman (Mar 6, 2006)

^ 
I can't imagine a DS1 would work very well with the 5150 i think it'd be really fuzzy cos' there'd be more gain.


----------



## DSS3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Jeff said:


> I have a Boss DS-1 that I am going to be sending to Keeley for the Seeing Eye mod, which replaces the components with better parts, as well as smoothing out the tone and adding a couple options. It's what Vai uses, basically.




Erm... not really. Vai has said many times before that he really only uses the DS-1 on slower stuff, and it "doesn't track very well at all" when playing faster stuff, so he uses a Keeley modded TS9DX.


----------



## angryman (Mar 7, 2006)

I hear of alot of Guitarists using the Maxon OD 808 do they really make that much difference ?


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Mar 7, 2006)

i want a jsx... its like my dream amp


----------



## Jeff (Mar 7, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> Erm... not really. Vai has said many times before that he really only uses the DS-1 on slower stuff, and it "doesn't track very well at all" when playing faster stuff, so he uses a Keeley modded TS9DX.



I was going by this pic from vai.com:







But I guess he's changed since then.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 7, 2006)

angryman said:


> ^
> I can't imagine a DS1 would work very well with the 5150 i think it'd be really fuzzy cos' there'd be more gain.



Turn the gain down on the amp a bit, turn the gain on the OD pedal to 0, turn the volume on the pedal all the way up, set the tone on the pedal to your liking = 

I haven't heard too many amps that don't sound better with a boost up front.

Digitech Bad Monkeys OWN btw! They're also only $40


----------



## DSS3 (Mar 7, 2006)

Jeff said:


> I was going by this pic from vai.com:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ah yeah, I believe that was from 2000... I was referring to what he used when I saw him last April.




angryman said:


> I hear of alot of Guitarists using the Maxon OD 808 do they really make that much difference ?




Dear god, yes. World of difference! Andy Sneap, James Murphy, Killswitch Engage, Shadows Fall, The Absence, DevilDriver, Neil Kernon, etc all use a variant of the Maxon OD808, and I've never heard an amp not sound better with one infront.


----------



## angryman (Mar 7, 2006)

^ 
You Guys have gotta be shittin' me! 
so are the tonal differences very noticable or subtle? I like the tone i've got so i don't want to change it completely, just make it more powerful & focused.

& while i've got your attention, which of the OD's do you guys suggest would be best choice for the 5150? I play a mix of Thrash, Death & Sludgecore.
Are the Bad Monkeys really that good? & would the DS1 do the job? (goddamn! i sound retarded, you would'nt think i've been playin 15 years or so)


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 7, 2006)

The idea is basically to use an OD pedal with the drive off as kind of a "mid-pass" fliter - it changes the gain structure to tighten up the midrange.

I've been thinking about picking up a Boss SD-1 and trying this - I always liked the midrange of that one a little better than the classic Tube Screamer (which is what an OD-808 is). IIRC, from owning a DS-1 a long time ago, they don't have the same mid-focus, so they probably wouldn't sound as good - but who knows?


----------



## thepunisher (Mar 7, 2006)

i like the wylde od or the rat in front of my amps. 
that being said, i have played bith the xxx and the jsx, and for versatility, the jsx cannot be beat. the tone is very good on this amp, and can easily do a variaty of things. it is a bit more expensive so, if all you are really looking at is distorion, get the xxx. the crunch channel is fucking insane.


----------



## tongueofcolicab (Mar 7, 2006)

i LOVE my jsx!!!!!!


----------



## Robotechnology (Mar 9, 2006)

This one was tough. I selected the JSX. If I was more of a rhythm player, I would have picked the 6505.


----------



## usagi (Mar 9, 2006)

angryman said:


> ^
> You Guys have gotta be shittin' me!
> so are the tonal differences very noticable or subtle? I like the tone i've got so i don't want to change it completely, just make it more powerful & focused.
> 
> ...


DSS turned me on to the "OD trick" as well. I use an Boss SD-1 and it makes a huge difference. It tightens the sound up quite nicely and brings out the harmonics too.


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2006)

Where the fuck is the Supreme 160?!!


----------



## Mind Riot (Mar 10, 2006)

Or the Transtube 112 combo?! 











:crickets:












Seriously, I had one of those years ago when I was just starting out and had no money. Solid amp, recorded really well. I haven't played many solid state Peaveys recently, but those "Transtube" models they used to have were pretty cool.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 10, 2006)

Chris said:


> Where the fuck is the Supreme 160?!!


A KILLER amp, no doubt, but this is for current models.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 10, 2006)

Shannon said:


> A KILLER amp, no doubt, but this is for current models.



Have you looked at the ValveKing since starting this thread Shannon? I am picking up a dynamic mic tonight, and I'll post clips to my website tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## grimmchaos (Mar 10, 2006)

I have both a 5150 and an Ultra Plus, and what the 5150 lacks in versatility, it makes up for it in sheer mid grind. The amp has come closer than anything I've had so far to hitting the tone I have in my head. It with my Maxon OD808 out front and with my LPC with an EMG85 in the bridge sounds awesome. 

The Ultra Plus is a great amp in its own right, and they are dirt cheap right now. The clean channel lacks headroom, but both the crunch and the ultra are pretty damn versatile. I've had mine since '98 when I bought it brand new, and would be hardpressed to ever sell it. It's the one piece of gear I've had the longest, other then my TU2!


----------



## BCrowell (Mar 11, 2006)

I voted for the JSX. I played both the XXX and JSX, and for what I do, the JSX is more in-line with what I need. I did feel the ultra channel on the JSX kicks a$$, but the XXX a little more so. I found the 10 min on the XXX to be playing metal licks, while on the JSX I could play everything!!! The clean channel on the JSX stomped the XXX IMHO. 

I've decided, hell or high water, I'm saving up for a used JSX (preferebly one with JJs already in it).

BTW "Apathy" was a KILLER tune!!


----------



## Shaman (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't really know about the others, but I absolutely love my 6505!!

It's a very versatile amp, atleast in the gain department, and sounds amazing.

I use a Boss SD-1 as a level booster infront of the 6505, and them together sound divine.

I will post soundclips some day.

Oh, adn that thing on top of the amp is my Koch LoadBox power atteunator. I actually use it's speaker sim to record. I just plug the speaker cable from the amp to the Koch, connect the Koch to my PC and I am ready to record. 

Yeah, I know. I am a happy camper as far as gear is concerned


----------



## Jason (Apr 7, 2006)

lol it says "load box"


----------



## Shaman (Apr 7, 2006)

.jason. said:


> lol it says "load box"


----------



## angryman (Apr 7, 2006)

Shaman said:


> I don't really know about the others, but I absolutely love my 6505!!
> 
> It's a very versatile amp, atleast in the gain department, and sounds amazing.
> 
> ...



Dude i use the same set up except i've got the 5150 & i've got the heaviest tightest tone i could ever wish for it totally destroys, although i'm really keen to try out a Maxon OD808 or OD9 up front as i've heard so much good comments about them.

Congrats dude


----------



## Shaman (Apr 8, 2006)

angryman said:


> Dude i use the same set up except i've got the 5150 & i've got the heaviest tightest tone i could ever wish for it totally destroys, although i'm really keen to try out a Maxon OD808 or OD9 up front as i've heard so much good comments about them.
> 
> Congrats dude



Yeah, we are lucky bastards 

Oh, and nice guitar too btw.


----------



## angryman (Apr 8, 2006)

Shaman said:


> Yeah, we are lucky bastards
> 
> Oh, and nice guitar too btw.



Yeah we arelucky bastards hahaha & cheers dude


----------



## 7seven7 (Apr 18, 2006)

I have the Peavey Valveking amp and IMHO it is very underated - I swapped the preamp tubes with some JJ's in the v-2 & v-3 position and an Electro Harmonix 12ax7EH in the v-1 position - I have ( 4 ) Sovtek 6L6WXT+ in the power section - and it will not do the super saturated high gain thing but it is a nicely done high gain marshall tone, great for hard rock and some metal - I purchased an EQ to help shape up my tone, so we'll have to see - The Peavey ValveKing is very underated, a lot of people talk about how it is made overseas - what isn't made overseas now a days!? - I plan on trying out an OD pedal in front of the amp to see if it would give me a more saturated high gain sound for those songs that require that particular tone - anyone try an OD in front of the amp yet? Should I use the OD on my dirty channel (or) clean channel?


----------



## angryman (Apr 18, 2006)

^ 
It depends on the sort of sound you're trying to achieve, alot of the guys on here don't actually use the gain on their OD pedals it's just used in front of the Amp's distortion to tighten it up & add a bit more focus but you can use them to add a bit more drive to the amp that's what they were originally designed for, give one a try i'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## tongueofcolicab (May 7, 2006)

if you want to hear some jsx tones, listen to my band life after the horror picture. i used my jsx on all the tracks.http://www.myspace.com/lathp

=]


----------



## jacksonknox27 (May 18, 2006)

i voted 5150 because it slays

jsx is my runner up because it is really flexible


----------



## angryman (May 21, 2006)

jacksonknox27 said:


> i voted 5150 because it slays


----------



## Shannon (Jul 2, 2006)

Funny how NO ONE voted for the XXL, yet that's the Peavey I'm most interested in. 

I did get the chance to play one about a year & I remember being really impressed. SS FTW!!!


----------



## Spoongirl (Jul 2, 2006)

5150 very powerful amp, my vote is for this monster. too bad it's too expensive..


----------



## DSS3 (Jul 2, 2006)

Unfortunately, the 5150 is probably one amp that I'd classify as cheap, not really that expensive. It sounds amazing, though - better than 90% of amps twice its price.


----------



## Spoongirl (Jul 2, 2006)

unfortunately (4 me), you live in CA, I live in chile... big differences! (with this I say everything to you: there is no chilean company that brings 5150)


----------



## DSS3 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ahh... that explains it. Your lack of location threw me off .


----------



## nordhauser06 (Jul 3, 2006)

The 5150 and the 6505 are not the same amp. the 6505 does not own up to the 5150.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 3, 2006)

Really? What's different about it?


----------



## angryman (Jul 4, 2006)

After trying my 5150 back to back against a 6505 i can honestly say that they most definitely are the same amp apart from the 5150/6505 emblem!

There is no difference in Tone what so ever!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DSS3 (Jul 4, 2006)

nordhauser06 said:


> The 5150 and the 6505 are not the same amp. the 6505 does not own up to the 5150.





Dead wrong.


I've played the 5150 and 6505 side by side, same axe, same cabinet, and on a different occaision, the 5150+ and 6505+ in the same enviornment, and guess what?


They're iDentical.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 4, 2006)

Maybe the dude thinks theyre different because one is biased incorectly or has shitty tubes and the other doesnt. Peaveys when biased incorrectly can sound awful.


----------



## DSS3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh god ain't that the truth? My 5150 sounds fucking godly cold, but when biased up to about 35ma, Jesus...


----------



## TMM (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay... this poll is missing the most important one: the Peavey Ultra 120. This thing is the missing link between the 5150s and the Triple-X, and outplays either.



nordhauser06 said:


> The 5150 and the 6505 are not the same amp. the 6505 does not own up to the 5150.



Straight from the horse's mouth, at a recent product knowledge training session I went to, the rep from Peavey said that they are very similar, but not the same amp. He said there were very minor differences in components, but that for all intents and purposes, they could be sold to the same customer base.

From my own experience, though they sound very, very similar, there is just something different between them. And when I say 'them,' I'm talking about the 5150-I and the 6505. There is an obvious difference between these and the 5150-II, and 6505+ (namely, a 6th preamp tube).


----------



## noodles (Aug 15, 2006)

TMM said:


> Okay... this poll is missing the most important one: the Peavey Ultra 120. This thing is the missing link between the 5150s and the Triple-X, and outplays either.



Very underrated amp. I wouldn't say that is outplays the 5150/6505, though, because they are designed for completely different things. The 5150/6505 has the most brutal rhythm tone of any Peavey amp ever. The Ultra has that absolutely amazing crunch channel, that made it to the JSX model unchanged. It's like a hotrodded Marshall, right out of the box.


----------



## Drew (Aug 15, 2006)

TMM said:


> Straight from the horse's mouth, at a recent product knowledge training session I went to, the rep from Peavey said that they are very similar, but not the same amp. He said there were very minor differences in components, but that for all intents and purposes, they could be sold to the same customer base.
> 
> From my own experience, though they sound very, very similar, there is just something different between them. And when I say 'them,' I'm talking about the 5150-I and the 6505. There is an obvious difference between these and the 5150-II, and 6505+ (namely, a 6th preamp tube).



I'm not going to discount this possibility, but at the same time I'm also not about to take a product rep's word as bible here, especially when whats at stake here is a very popular amp that was rebranded after the departure of a former big-name endorser... 

I mean, it's sort of in their best interest to suggest that the two amps are not identical. Could they be slightly different? Perhaps, but I'd want to see a spec sheet/schematic before I'd buy it.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 24, 2006)

If you want balls, then the 5150, if you want smooth lead tones and non offensive thick defined distortion then give the JSX a bash. Personally i like the JSX, but it lacked that griowl and aggression I'd look for in an amp, but, it still sounded better than a dual rec to me.

Anyway, that's all my experience as i've never tried any of the others


----------



## angryman (Aug 26, 2006)

I just don't think you can beat the 5150/6505, It's relatively cheap, well built, reliable & sounds awesome & it's the main amp of choice for hundreds of pro Guitarists.
It's reputation speaks volumes & it's well deserved IMHO.


----------



## 2powern (Aug 26, 2006)

JSX for versatility.
5150 for just gain.


----------



## angryman (Aug 26, 2006)

2powern said:


> JSX for versatility.
> 5150 for just gain.


 
The 5150's not just a Gain machine, admittedly it's not the most versatile Amp but it's not a one trick pony by any means.


----------



## kmanick (Oct 9, 2006)

I voted JSX for versitility.
but I own a 5150 combo and with good tubes in it thru a Marshall cab with Greenbacks it sounds pretty amazing. I run mine thru a hotplate as well, they have a sweet spot at around 4 post gain
but that is really freaking loud. I run a BBE sonic stomp in the loop too.
the clean on mine actually sounds good to. (2 low gain JJ's in V3,V4 do the trick).


----------



## Sometimes7 (Oct 11, 2006)

I went amp hunting one day with another guy I played with, and we tried 3 Peavey's that day, the 5150, the XXX and the XXL. Surprisingly I didn't like the XXX at all, thought the 5150 was alright but really liked that XXL.


----------



## skattabrain (Oct 11, 2006)

try a JSX ... the amp is so good ... and not just for the price ... it's kick ass. although mesa people would probably like it better if it shipped with 6L6's


----------



## Universe74 (Oct 13, 2006)

They seem to really bash these amps on HC. Often the comment is they have an 'open wha' sound.


----------



## Enmesarra (Oct 22, 2006)

What about Supreme XL?


----------



## Universe74 (Oct 22, 2006)

XXX sounds good in this vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq5JWQ0AXpI


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 22, 2006)

might be just the clip but all the lower end riffs sound really bassy and boomy.


----------

